# Any fans of the organist Cameron Carpenter out there?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm mad for him. Doing 2 speeches on him for Toastmasters.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Is he a kind of rock star for organists? I only heard/saw some on youtube.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is he a kind of rock star for organists? I only heard/saw some on youtube.


Yep, he's a rockstar for many organists and aficionados - Personally, I'm not his big fan but I can listen to his musicmaking.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I'm mad for him. Doing 2 speeches on him for Toastmasters.


Thank you posting this message! Now I know something like "toastmasters" exists! It's in my area too! I've always been afraid of public speaking.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is the first of my two speeches on Cameron on Youtube.


----------



## Moonlit (Mar 16, 2016)

I saw him perform with his touring organ in Tallahassee about a year ago. The organ itself is actually really impressive and the concept behind it also great, but I'm still a fan of traditional pipe organs. As far as his playing goes... ridiculously virtuostic and very impressive, but quite over the top. But as far as getting people interested in the organ, I think he's going about it in the right way, at least for the newer generation.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

..................


----------

